# Black Rifles



## stereo.pete (Mar 5, 2015)

Anyone here into black rifles (AR Platform)? I will be making a purchase sometime this year and I am debating on putting together a lower and an upper or just going with a full gun. Any advice for starting off as in articles to read, websites, forums? Pics of what you have are welcome in this thread as well with specs listed.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Admin (Mar 5, 2015)

I used to be an admin here. 

FirearmsTalk.com

I am into sport rifles. I don't call them assault or black rifles. Attempts by the media to scare people. A hammer is only as good as the carpenter who wields it. Same applies to firearms.


----------



## daveb (Mar 5, 2015)

I call them "black" rifles but without any pejorative. A good friend goes through .223 rounds like they are candy. I'll pose your question to him - knowing he'll try and recruit me to the dark side once again. My preferences are more for hunting and home defense, also black and stainless. The only traditionally wood stocked firearms I own are two holers.

But talk about another rabbit hole....


----------



## Zwiefel (Mar 5, 2015)

Hmmm...I didn't know you could own that sort of thing in Chitown! Pleasantly surprised. BTW, I'm probably going to be in town at the end of the month.


----------



## harlock0083 (Mar 5, 2015)

Zwiefel said:


> Hmmm...I didn't know you could own that sort of thing in Chitown! Pleasantly surprised. BTW, I'm probably going to be in town at the end of the month.



I think you can once you get a Firearm Owner Identification (FOID) card.


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 5, 2015)

Keep in mind, I'm just outside city limits so you can definitely own one, you just can't buy one with more than a 10 round mag. Danny, let me know what days you'll be in the area via PM so I can plan accordingly.


----------



## Zwiefel (Mar 5, 2015)

Outside the limits....now it makes sense!

Will PM as soon as the schedule is firm. Cool!


----------



## JeffG (Mar 5, 2015)

It is all a personal preference thing. Full platforms are so cheap now that you really don't save much by building one yourself but it is nice to fire something you put together. I am in another communist state (California) so I imagine you like I can buy an 80% lower and not have to register it or go through a FFL but you will have to have a mill or know someone who does to punch a few holes. I just saw today that Ruger came out with a new AR for less than $800 although it is not a piston system which some like some don't. I have lower end Delton AR's all the way up to higher end POF AR10s so feel free to ask any questions and I'll help as much as I can. 

I will say that I personally enjoy shooting 7.62 X 51/308 rounds vs 5.56/223 rounds. Sorry I don't know how to post pics or I would show some pics

Jeff


----------



## 9mmbhp (Mar 6, 2015)

Lots of reading at AR15.com

I have a mostly stock late-90s Bushmaster.


----------



## JMJones (Mar 6, 2015)

I really appreciated upgrading to a rock river arms two stage trigger. It really is a very decent trigger for not a ton of cash and greatly increased my accuracy while shooting standing without a rest.


----------



## Zerob (Mar 6, 2015)

Personally I went the full gun route because you want to get used to a weapon and find what you like about it. Then after some experience you can customize/build your own.

Btw I own a Daniel defense light weight profile ar15. I added a red dot and 3x scope. Light weight is a big deal when you have to hold it for a while.


----------



## brainsausage (Mar 6, 2015)

JMJones said:


> I really appreciated upgrading to a rock river arms two stage trigger. It really is a very decent trigger for not a ton of cash and greatly increased my accuracy while shooting standing without a rest.



Jones and I are in the wonderful state of Maine, where you can still own some awesome toys, without worrying about hiding them from the authorities. I own a semi-auto 12 gauge mossberg, with an aftermarket pistol grip stock. And a sig .40 226 with multiple 13/15 round mags. Both are a lot of fun on the range, and both are illegal (due to mechanics/accesories) in many states. No bueno. Back on topic- My brother has an original factory ( they were bought out twice and aren't as quality as they once were), Bushmaster, that feels and runs great. And a close friend just assembled his own custom, and said it was a very rewarding experience.


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 6, 2015)

I just ordered a Palmetto State Armory lower for a great price with Magpul accessories. This is going to be fun!


----------



## JeffG (Mar 6, 2015)

did you get that $59 special they had on the magpul furniture? I just picked up a set the other day myself as you cannot beat the deal. They are back ordered just so you know as they don't tell you that and I have been waiting about 3 1/2 weeks for my order.

jeff


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh geez, just purchased an PSA 16" CHF Mid-Length Upper couldn't pass up the price and I want my first AR to be a budget rifle with classic looks. I haven't been this excited in quite some time!


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 9, 2015)

Bristol has a 200 yard range,
Just saying....


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 9, 2015)

I have better scope for the occasion.


----------



## daveb (Mar 9, 2015)

I've always thought of the AR variants as "spray and pray" rifles. That one looks like a shooter.


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 10, 2015)

That's wicked Scott, I would definitely be down for a trip up to Bristol. That is one amazing rifle!


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 5, 2015)

Well, I finally received all of the parts and put everything together (connected the lower to the upper :doublethumbsup. I took her to the range for the first time yesterday and ran 200 flawless rounds of PMC X-Tac 5.56 down range. Now I need to convince my Wife to buy me either an Aimpoint or an Eotech red dot for my birthday. Iron sights are fun, but the red dot just makes shooting so easy. Total build cost was right around $650, which in my opinion is a great price point to jump into the world of AR's. 

Specs:

Lower: PSA Magpul MOE Lower
Upper: PSA CHF Mid-length Upper (FN Barrel) 
BCG: PSA BCG with PSA Charing Handle
Hand Guard: Magpul M-Lok hand guard
Foregrip: Magpul M-LOK Vertical Fore Grip
Rear Sight: Magpul Pro flip up rear sight







Now I just need to find some fighting carbine courses somewhere around here.


----------



## Bonertyme (Apr 20, 2015)

i currently own one, but i for some odd reason I would always love my lwrc and my pws.


----------

